# Treestands?



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm curios why no one seems to use tree stands here in Utah? The land I have unique access to is dense and hard to see very far but might work with a stand. Someone let me know what I am missing on why no one uses them. Thanks!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I’ll tell ya why I don’t! It’s painful for me to be sitting up there for more than 45 minutes. Let alone, long enough for a elk or deer to walk by! I’d much rather be waiting on the ground. Not sure how those boys back east can do it! I definitely see how it can be effective. Ive tried it twice and probably won’t again.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I have some places that are killer to put a stand, but a pain in the arse to pack in to place it. Well, one isn't so bad...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't sit still that long. 
I have tried. 

That tree over there.......always looks like a better spot.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Tree stand hunting is by far the most effective way to hunt deer. Hunter success increased dramatically when stands started being used. However, that is really true of white tail deer hunting because they are so habitual and can be patterned. Mule deer are not so predictable and patterning them not so easy, thus stand hunting is not so popular here. I have sat in tree stands a few times over the years and as long as I have a good book to read, it is not a bad way to hunt. The older I get, the more appealing it is. I have also sat in a blind a few times. You can see much further in a tree and in my opinion for deer, a tree stand would be my preference over the two. For Antelope, definitely a blind, and for elk, I'd rather be on foot.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

When I pulled my LE archery elk tag on the Wasatch, I sat a tree stand. I grew up hunting whitetails out of tree stands and hunting elk out of one was a blast. I sat a water hole early in the season and saw a ton of game. I had a lot of elk in range, but never saw the right one while sitting in the stand. Really have to pay attention to wind and your approach to the stand when setting one up, but it can be really productive.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

They have grown on me after using them for bear. Worth the wait to be out of sight and smell. I am an elk hunter first and foremost and if calling isn't happening it gives me another tool in my belt.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I hunted bear from a stand over bait and really had a great time. I would see at a minimum 3 bear a day and a few times as many as 10. I spent 5 days hunting them in Idaho a few years ago. I ended up taking a 3 year old. I sat in a stand for 1/2 day hunting elk last year over a water hole, but it wasn't productive at all and the game camera only showed cattle coming in. Doing your home work is really worth the effort and as mentioned, tree stands can be really productive. When I hunt deer on the ground, seldom do i see one that hasn't seen me first. Elk are smelly and vocal, so I follow my nose and ears and have had good success in creeping in on them.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Tree stand bull here. If this God forsaken hot, dry weather doesn't dry up my wallow I sill be sitting in my tree stand again this year. The only reason I didn't kill one off my tree stand last year is because I whacked one while on my way in to check a trail cam.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I am curious... what kind of tree stand are you that are using them use. I have two and have considered a climber. Also, what are you using for steps?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I use the hang on type, lots of brands to choose from. Normally use screw in steps and tree limbs when and where available, but will start to use the strap on ladder sections and/or steps.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I use the screw in steps as well, but have looked at changing to a ladder. A good friend and his son both use a ladder. Much easier to get into the stand, but also much bulkier and heavier to carry. That is why I have been considering a climber. Had another friend who had a climber and it was quite mobile and not much heavier if at all than a ladder. With straps, you can strap it on your back and would be much less bulkier than a ladder and hang on stand. Using a climber in a quakie would be the cats meow, but to climb a pine, unless it is a ponderosa would be a nightmare.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Your going to need one hell of a honey hole or some sweet private to be successful tree stand hunting in Utah in my opinion! I probably don’t like it anymore cause I strapped that heavy SOB on my back and packed it 1.5 miles into the deepest general bull area I could find and then the only tree that would work for me was a juicy pine tree! No ladder, no screw in stakes, just cut off the branches that were in my way. Took me a week to get all the sap off! But I was going to kill the biggest general bull on the mountain! ( no dice ). 2 months later my brother strolls into the general area with his rifle crawls out of his tent and whacks a 320 bull! Then I come up with horses and basically just pack the whole **** thing out for him. ( loved every minute by the way) I had a lot of shot opportunities last year on foot and gonna giver hell again this year! Love archery elk hunting! Not so much in a tree though! Lol


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Hunttilidrop said:


> 2 months later my brother strolls into the general area with his rifle crawls out of his tent and whacks a 320 bull! Then I come up with horses and basically just pack the whole **** thing out for him. ( loved every minute by the way).


Aren't brothers the worst?!?! Especially twin brothers! ;-)

You need a nicer hunting partner - I'll make you a deal, you take me to this spot, I'll pack everything in on my horses including your beverage(s) of choice, and I'll pack out your bull!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> Aren't brothers the worst?!?! Especially twin brothers! ;-)
> 
> You need a nicer hunting partner - I'll make you a deal, you take me to this spot, I'll pack everything in on my horses including your beverage(s) of choice, and I'll pack out your bull!


Hahaha...hahaha..hahaha. He is wising up this year thanks to the 3 season tag.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

You got horses??? You may have a deal here!!! Cause I’m thinking of getting rid of mine! Tired of just packing out my brothers animals with em! And their a huge pain in the arse I’m telling ya!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hunttilidrop said:


> I'm thinking of getting rid of mine! Tired of just packing out my brothers animals with em! And their a huge pain in the arse I'm telling ya!


Ok time to put the beer down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

*bowhunt*

I love Bowhunting out of tree stands, it is a lot of work scouting an area then hanging them, since using tree stands in 2009 I have shot my limited entry bull (343) at 28 yards out of a stand, shot a cow, several bucks. Yea you sit a long time but if your scouting pays off the shot is closer, and well worth it, i take naps and read while waiting, don't know why I ever spot and stalked.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Have killed a couple of deer out of my blind the last few years. 
But I get bored and wander around for a bit, then get back to the blind. 
Has worked out okay.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've sat up in em plenty of times. On my LE Elk tag I had more than one bull come in, but they would always come in the wrong way, or stand behind a tree making it too difficult to pull off a shot. If you have lots of time, I think it's a great way to go through. Because it's not if they will come in, but when if you have a good area.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

If you are serious about it, spend the money and get a lone wolf tree brand, light weight and super quiet.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

2full said:


> Have killed a couple of deer out of my blind the last few years.
> But I get bored and wander around for a bit, then get back to the blind.
> Has worked out okay.


same here. my natural blind worded great once. it was pure luck. the other times i get busted coming or going. the elk look once and they are gone.


----------

